# First Hublot purchase 42mm Classic Fusion Blue "Sunburst" dial



## Drksaint

I was close to purchasing an Audemars but I always liked the Classic Fusion. Once I tried on the blue Fusion, I couldn't justify spending the extra $10k for the Audemars. I absolutely love this watch. The look and feel is fantastic. Exactly what I was looking for. And yes my jeweler is an authorized Hublot dealer


----------



## lgh0525

Very nice watch, it looks great with that BMW sign in the background. I don't think I can pull a Hublot off and I've always been put off by them, but in seeing these pictures, I might need to reconsider


----------



## Drksaint

I felt the same way about the Hublot brand but the 42mm Classic Fusion wears so elegant.


----------



## aalaref

One of my favorite watches , congrats 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UofRSpider

Yeah man - nice job. That line of Hublot is my favorite - not too keen on the others. Let's see the movement!


----------



## CTesta

Nice Looking watch! Enjoy it.


----------



## Drksaint

Love that blue dial.







Hard to get a good shot of the back of the watch.







At home on the winder.


----------



## Drksaint

Why are all of my pics sideways?


----------



## Bradjhomes

Absolutely loved this watch when I tried it on. 

Congrats.


----------



## ccm123

Gorgeous watch!!!


----------



## Stonechild

Beautiful - congrats


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nasir Askar

I have never been a fan of Hublot. But this watch has really made me to change my mind. Its really beautiful. Further, you have just the right number of watches in your collection. I have to juggle with my 9 watches


----------



## Jimmy3993

yea add me to the list of new Hublot fans. I'd never seen this one before!


----------



## jayogolmic

Same here, Hublot is usually not my thing but this one looks nice. Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ty Ku

Never looked at Hublot before, but now i definitely am!


----------



## jpd114

congrats


----------



## Bradjhomes

jpd114 said:


> congrats


Speed posting much?


----------



## GodZji

Bradjhomes said:


> Speed posting much?


How to report this to mod?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GodZji

I had a hublot Big Bang 
before but ended up selling it. It was too big for my 6.4" wrist. Classic fusion might answer my question. Wear it well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes

GodZji said:


> How to report this to mod?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm a mod, so it has been noted.

In general, click the triangle with a ! in it at the bottom of any post to report it from the website.

From taptalk, tap on the body of the post then go to More > Report


----------



## GodZji

Bradjhomes said:


> I'm a mod, so it has been noted.
> 
> In general, click the triangle with a ! in it at the bottom of any post to report it from the website.
> 
> From taptalk, tap on the body of the post then go to More > Report


Noted. I'll keep my eyes open.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ossamanity

Great looking watch, wear it in good health!
Im also a fan of Hublot 
But its a long shot for me , first I need to get a BMW cause my 2002 Honda's logo will not go with the watch in any way 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker

Great watch!!


----------



## tar6

One watch i love...congrats.


----------



## Camdamonium

Looks sick buddy, I picked up a Classic Fusion Titanium 45mm with rubber strap. Absolutely the most comfortable watch I've ever worn and near the most I've ever tried on; I need to try it and a Bell & Ross on to properly compare. They are really nice watches, and I love the combination of polished and matte titanium.


----------



## Il_Valentino

Love the blue dial matched with that alligator strap. Perfect colors


----------



## lexrj

Looks great man! Congrats.
It's funny I'm on the exact same predicament, was really set on a AP RO but after seeing the Hublot and the $10K price difference I think I'm going to do the same.
May I ask if you got any discount from your AD?


----------



## correctomundo

beautiful watch


----------



## OpulenTimepieces

Gorgeous dial! Enjoy it!


----------



## Drksaint

.


----------



## Drksaint

.


----------



## Drksaint

lexrj said:


> Looks great man! Congrats.
> It's funny I'm on the exact same predicament, was really set on a AP RO but after seeing the Hublot and the $10K price difference I think I'm going to do the same.
> May I ask if you got any discount from your AD?


I did get an AD discount. I went to William Barthman Jewelers in Brooklyn. PM me if you want more info.


----------



## vindicate

Nice piece. I'm deciding if I should get one too.


----------



## Lilbrief35

Wow that is sharp. Definitely a better choice than an AP IMO.


----------



## richn

Oh i absolutely loooooove the dials on these.


----------



## Csr18

Gorgeous dial! How are you liking it so far? 
I'm very close to purchasing a 42mm Classic Fusion in Racing Grey.


----------



## jtf8751

This is awesome!!!!! Love it.


----------



## Drksaint

I actually sold it to fund another watch....but I regret it. Beautiful watch.


----------



## Blaughva

Simple elegance! Really beautiful watch and I agree... tough to spend the extra 10K. Great choice.


----------



## wjhoffmann

Congratulations! Love the blue dial. What I like most though is that it looks elegant while still looking solid/substantial.


----------



## Jacobmm

Gorgeous watch!!!


----------



## jcc5024

Great watch! Enjoy

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jjspyder

Nice watch. Love it.


----------

